

A sexy, secure visualization of password field input - marknutter
http://foxxtrot.github.com/Chroma-Hash/

======
tptacek
This is

* Not particularly sexy (it's 3 colored bars)

* Not particularly secure (it reveals information about your password that drastically reduces a brute-force search)

* Extremely confusing to users

------
marknutter
My question is, why not just get rid of password confirmations altogether, or
at least make them an optional feature for security conscious users.

~~~
hellotoby
Password confirmations aren't really there for security. More as a sanity
check to make sure the user hasn't accidentally typed their password
incorrectly.

~~~
marknutter
Well, I mean the starred out password fields. Why have them in the first
place? Why not just have a password field that acts like any other text field,
showing you what you've typed. Seeing this elaborate color based password
match plugin kind of speaks to the absurdity of it.

------
ghoerz
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=729556>

------
sfall
that looks great

